# Six Babies in Texas are gonna need homes...FREE



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

My Guys just gave birth to 10 beautiful babies 2 weeks ago tomorrow...seven white with black hoods and three all white. They should be opening their eyes tomorrow so I thought I'd start looking for good homes for them...I'm keeping a Male and Female each of the all white and the hooded also...the rest, one all white and five Black hooded are free to anybody that will love and take care of them...Only letting them go 2 or more at the same time unless you already have other ratties for them to play with...I'm in Jacksboro Texas...you can have them 3 weeks from tomorrow ;D PM or Email me 8)


----------

